# Kabel-Anschluss verplomben - nicht an der Buchse, sonder direkt am Kabel



## shutdown (7. April 2008)

Hallo an alle!
Ich hoffe, dass ist das richtige Forum, wenn nicht, verschiebt mich bitte.

Für eine zeitnahe Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar, weil ich unter Umständen dann morgen noch was klären muss:

Also folgendes:
Ich bin seit Einzug in meine Wohnung DVB-T -Benutzer (mittlerweile seit über 2 Jahren). Dementsprechend habe ich auch keinen Kabelanschluss angemeldet. Das vorhandene Kabel lag also seitdem ungenutzt in der Ecke.

Nun möchte eine Außendienstmitarbeiterin von Kabel Deutschland diesen Anschluss verplomben.
Soweit, so gut - habe ich auch gar kein Problem damit, nutze ihn ja nicht.

Allerdings nun meine Frage: Ich habe keine herkömmliche Kabel-Buchse.
Ja ganz recht, bei mir kommt ein etwa 10 m langes Kabel direkt aus der Wand am Fenster, das Kabel geht dann außen am Dach weiter nach oben, wo es dann hin verschwindet - kein Ahnung.

Kann man dieses Kabel - ein Standard-Antennenkabel, wie ihr es euch für euren eigenen Fernseher selber im Handel kaufen und dann an eine Buchse anschließen würdet - direkt verplomben?

Wenn dem nämlich nicht so ist, dann bräuchte ich sie nämlich erst recht nicht in meine Wohnung lassen. Zudem müsste ich ja auch verhindern, dass sie das Kabel irgendwie "abschneidet" oder sonstwas macht, wenn es mit der Verplombung nicht klappt, denn es ist ja Eigentum des Vermieters.

Schon mal Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## chmee (7. April 2008)

Ich höre das erste Mal, das man so etwas macht.. Nun denn, bin ja auch kein Kunde bei KabelDeutschland.. Das Einzige was ich Dir raten würde, ist ein Schreiben aufzusetzen, in dem die Mitarbeiterin/die Gesellschaft für mögliche Kosten bei Wiederinstandsetzung aufkommt. Die Person nicht in die Wohnung zu lassen, naja, Du wirst Deine Gründe haben. Du darfst auch nicht vergessen, dass Du etwas von Denen möchtest, nicht Die von Dir..

mfg chmee


----------



## shutdown (7. April 2008)

Ich glaub, du hast mich falsch verstanden.

1. Ich habe grundsätzlich kein Problem damit, dass die in die Wohnung kommt. Die Dame ist aber nicht allzu entgegenkommend was die Termine angeht. Da ich berufstätig bin, ist es mir nun mal nicht möglich, rund um die Uhr Kabel Deutschland zur Verfügung zu stehen.

2. Ähm, ich will von denen gar nichts. Null, rein gar nichts. Hab keinen Vertrag und habe auch nicht vor in den nächsten Jahren einen zu schließen. Und - wie bereits erwähnt - nutze ich DVB-T und nicht Kabel. Das geht rein von denen aus, dass die jetzt - nach 2 Jahren - auf die Idee kommen, den Anschluss zu verplomben.

3. Auch wenn schon wieder - wie immer wenn es um Freiheitsrechte geht - vorgehalten wird, dass es etwas zu verbergen gäbe - Grüß Sie, Herr Schäuble - ist mir keine rechtliche Verpflichtung bekannt, die die Unverletztlichkeit meiner Wohnung zu Gunsten von Kabel Deutschland aufheben würde. Und eine vertragliche kann ohne Vertrag ja auch nicht bestehen. Wenn da jemand mehr weiß, würde mich das interessieren.

Aber ich bin ja grundsätzlich bereit, sie in meine Wohnung zu lassen - und wenn sie dafür um 20 Uhr antanzen muss.

Aber meine Frage ist ja, ob es technisch überhaupt möglich ist, ein normales Antennenkabel zu verplomben. Oder ob ich im Sinne meines Vermieters eine dauerhafte (reparaturbedürtige) Beschädigung des Kabelanschlusses verhindern muss.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (7. April 2008)

Ich denke mal, das die nen Plastik Propf in den Stecker des Kabels stecken, bzw es am Verteiler im Haus abklemmen und dort entsprechende Verplombungen vornehmen...

Zur Not wie gesagt, schriftlich absichern, dass die die Wieder-Instandsetzung zahlen...


----------



## Fat-Z (7. April 2008)

Hey shutdown, ich kann dir ganz genau sagen wie das ablaufen wird:
1. Sie/Er wird in deine Wohnung kommen.
2. Sie/Er wird dich auffordern die Wohnung zu verlassen. 
3. Die Haustür wird verplombt.
4. Dann wird Sie/Er sagen: "Haben fertig, Meister!", und somit ist das Problem gelöst!
5. Nun brauchst du dir keine Sorgen wegen einem abgeschnittenen Kabel mehr machen.




Gruss Fat-Z


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (7. April 2008)

*totlach*wegrofl*
Das is auch ne Möglichkeit Fat-Z xD


----------



## shutdown (7. April 2008)

interessante Variante - wenn auch nicht wirklich wahrscheinlich oder hilfreich.

Ein Plastik-Pfropfen?
Das kanns ja wohl nicht ein wirksames Mittel gegen eine unerlaubte Nutzung sein?
Ich würde da zumindest etwas Metall erwarten, bei dem irgendetwas bricht, wenn man versucht, das aufzumachen. Das es halt offensichtlich ist. Einen Propfen kannst du doch rein und raus machen.

Das mit dem Schreiben ist grundsätzlich eine gute Idee.
Aber glaubt ihr wirklich, dass eine kleine Außendienstmitarbeiterin sowas unterschreibt?
Wenn sich Kabel Deutschland nämlich weigern sollte, würde sie für die Instandsetzung haften.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (7. April 2008)

Schick das Schreiben an Kabel, bevor die bei dir aufkreuzt...
Wenn dann muss das von jemandem obersten Unterschrieben werden, der dies im Namen der FIRMA KableDeutschland machen kann...

Ansonsten wird es so sein, dass die Außendienstlerin letztlich möglichersweise selber drauf sitzen bleibt und das wäre un praktisch, falls du sie evtl noch zum essen einladen willst 

Kein Plan wie ich auf nen Pfropf kam... Ich meine ich hab mal irgendwie sowas irgendwo gesehn...
Jedenfalls werden die ja wohl vorhaben sicher zu stellen, dass dieser Anschluss nicht verwendet werden kann... Entweder halt indem das Kabel direkt bei dir tot gemacht wird...
Oder, wenns nen mehrFamilien Haus ist, wird der Anschluß zu deiner Wohnung im Verteiler abgeklemmt...


----------



## Fat-Z (7. April 2008)

Sorry aber das musste sein 

Jetzt mal aber ganz ernst! Wenn Sie/Er dich bittet mit ihr/ihm vor die Tür zu gehen, pass auf dass Sie/Er nicht die Tür zuhaut und verplombt. 
Am besten du stellst schoneinmal paar Möbel und wichtige Sachen vor die Tür, bevor Sie/Er kommt.


----------



## shutdown (7. April 2008)

Also kann ich bisher zusammenfassen, dass keiner, der bisher geantwortet hat, wirklich Ahnung davon hat und meine eigentliche Frage weiterhin unbeantwortet ist.

Wie gesagt, wenn ich im falschen Forum sein sollte, dann verschiebt mich bitte.
Ansonsten hoffe ich weiterhin auf jemanden, der sich mit Fernsehtechnik ein wenig auskennt.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (7. April 2008)

Ich habe keine Ahnung davon...
Versuche deine Frage jedoch mit gesundem Menschenverstand und Logik zu beantworten


----------



## chmee (8. April 2008)

shutdown. Siehste hab Dich falsch verstanden. Aber sie MUSS eine Möglichkeit bieten, den Anschluß unbrauchbar zu machen, ohne die Leitung zu zerstören. Sei es mit Isoband und nem Edding. Viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach der Antwort. Such mal nach nem KabelDeutschland-Forum.

mfg chmee


----------

